# Bait caster for light weight lures



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am slowly getting into baitcasters more and more. I have them for my Frog rod, flipping/pitching rod and a crank bait/jerk bait rod. I'm comfortable casting them as far as I need to and I prefer them from a rod storage standpoint. My question is for lighter crank baits or a weightless senko do you use a baitcaster or spinning reel?


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I use baitcasters for both. I have a Lew's Gold and Lew's Tournament Pro. The Gold is on a Ducket Micro Magic 7' MH for weighless senko's and the Tourney Pro is on a Lew's David Fritts Perfect Crankbait Rod and it casts light cranks such as Strike king 1.5 just fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

It's strictly a "weight" issue with the bait. Anything under 1/4 oz, I'll go to a spinning reel. The bait has to have enough weight to get the spool moving with the baitcaster. Another issue is line, I won't use anything less than 12lb line on a baitcaster, too many birds nests.

I know some really good fishermen that can not cast with a baitcaster. So it's a matter of personal preference.

Pick the right tool for the job, and a tool that you can use well.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

A weightless senko is a substantial piece of plastic and can be cast with ease on most casting reels. The lightest weightless plastics I throw are the original Zoom Flukes and Super Fluke Jr. There is a limit to casting cranks on a bait caster, but in general, if it is bigger than the smallest size Big O, I'm probably throwing it on a casting reel. Even those little Big Os can be cast on a casting reel, but I have a great UL spinning rod I use with them.

The reels I use for lighter stuff are 100 series Shimano, i.e Curado 100b, Citica 100DSV, Cardiff 100A. If you really want to push the limits, you can venture into some reels from the Japanese market, but you'll be digging deep in your wallet.

Rod selection is just as important as reel selection when you are going to cast the lightest lures.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had trouble with the senko early on with my first bait caster so I'm sure inexperience was the major factor. Plus that was a cheap reel too. I just wanted to make sure that as I got better with a casting reel it was possible. I've been spending money on better equipment I the last few years but I don't see myself spending more than $150 on a reel. I don't care if I could cast a size 22 nymph with it. 

Thanks for the input gentlemen.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i"ve got a powell inferno 6'10" jerbait rod matched with a daiwa tatula that will seriously launch 1/8 - 3/16 oz baits with 10 lb copolymer. i can throw 5 6 and 7 shad raps better with it than i can my 7'1" ml 13 fishing spinning rod. 

to me there isn't a better rod i've used or handled at throwing light baits. it blows my mind its a glass composite blend too, because its lighter than any glass composite i've handled. 

right now i have a bomber 4 A tied to it, which is a super light hard to cast bait, but i fling it like its 1.5 squarebill.


----------

